# IMSS Renewal



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Is there an easier way to renew IMSS coverage?

I have medical care from Instituto Mexicano del Seguro Social (IMSS). I pay for it by the year. Once a year I go to the IMSS main office in Guadalajara to renew it. The IMSS office is a huge room with several hundred people waiting for various services at all times. There are about 25 windows. Ventanillo 17 handles renewals. I always have to wait 3 or 4 hours for my turn at the window. Once my turn comes up it goes pretty quickly. They fill out some paperwork, I go a nearby bank and pay the fee, return with proof of payment, wait a few minutes to get back to the window, turn in the proof of payment and I am done. It is maybe a half hour or so after you get to the window. But the wait to get to the window is very long.

Is there a better way? I have looked at their web site and see no evidence of a way to pay online. I asked at the IMSS clinic and they told me I have to go to the main office. It seems that the problem is that most people pay with payroll deductions or their employer pays. So people that pay directly to IMSS are the exception, and they don't seem to have streamlined it very well. Is this true or am I missing something?


----------

